# How do I send a PM



## jehb2 (Mar 2, 2017)

how do I send a personal message on the new site.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 2, 2017)

Click on the user's name.  Then click on "Start a conversation".  That is where you can enter your private message.


----------



## jehb2 (Mar 2, 2017)

Thanks.


----------

